# Assignment 2 ** 8 AUG-14 AUG **



## USbowhuntr (Aug 8, 2008)

Alright everyone we had a great response on last weeks assignment. This week we are really going to test the imaginations on here. 

"Roads and Sidewalks" That is the assignment for this week. 

I know a few of you already have ideas floating in your head as you read this so get out there and have some fun.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 8, 2008)

You're cheatingWe are not in Italy
I'll start keeping my eyes open.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2008)

I gots one!  I gots one!  I gots one from last week!  I just have to get it off of my other hard drive...


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see the responses.
I'll be back soon.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 8, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> You're cheatingWe are not in Italy
> I'll start keeping my eyes open.



I have seen your stuff, you have a great eye for this and I am sure that what every you come up with will look just as good with what you have there.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 8, 2008)

This is one I took about a year ago. I am not posting as my assignment just an example. I am going out this weekend to shoot for the assignment.


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Assignment photo*

These "roads" have seen many miles.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 8, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about Beanie!!!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 8, 2008)

Beanie24 said:


> These "roads" have seen many miles.



That what I am talking about. Great job Beanie, my wife and I couldnt stop laughing!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 8, 2008)

Beanie you beat me to it great job


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2008)

"Share the Road" 

My wife couldn't figure out why I excitedly swerved into the ditch & jumped out with my camera...  I didn't see a "Tarantula Crossing" sign anywhere, but I did get to see this guy...

Nikon D3, 28-70 @ 70 mm, f/16, 1/250th second, ISO 3200, handheld from the feral position, full frame.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 8, 2008)

Great capture did you help it cross the road safely


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great eye and "capture".


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2008)

NWCO said:


> Great capture did you help it cross the road safely



Only after I put him back out in the road 3 or 4 times for pix.  He eventually made the grass and was GONE!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 8, 2008)

rip18 said:


> "Share the Road"
> 
> My wife couldn't figure out why I excitedly swerved into the ditch & jumped out with my camera...  I didn't see a "Tarantula Crossing" sign anywhere, but I did get to see this guy...
> 
> Nikon D3, 28-70 @ 70 mm, f/16, 1/250th second, ISO 3200, handheld from the feral position, full frame.



I lived in AZ for over 20 years and I can count the number of Tarantulas I saw on one hand. That is a great shot, I really like the perspective you chose. Really make you see things from his point of view.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 8, 2008)

did you find out why the tarantula crossed the road?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 8, 2008)

huntin_dobbs said:


> did you find out why the tarantula crossed the road?



A) to get to the other side or
B) to give me a good road topic for old Arizona resident USBowhunter's road assignment???


----------



## slimbo (Aug 8, 2008)

Crap!  I missed it last week.  I gotta get it together this week.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 8, 2008)

*Freedom sidewalk*

Veterans sidewalk Lake Acworth


----------



## Hoss (Aug 8, 2008)

You all are quick out of the box on this one.  Great shots so far.

Hoss


----------



## sodbusterman (Aug 8, 2008)

*St Simons*

I took these two at St simons Island. Nikon D-70.


----------



## fussyray (Aug 9, 2008)

NWCO said:


> Veterans sidewalk Lake Acworth



WOW! You must have ESP I was going over this AM and take Pics. of the same sidewalk. Great shots.


----------



## jj4301 (Aug 9, 2008)

sodbusterman said:


> I took these two at St simons Island. Nikon D-70.


Ha, my cousin got married at that chapel a few years ago. great shots.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 9, 2008)

this is gonna be fun !!! i got a couple of favorites i posted already but i promise to get out and hunt some new ones !!!!

these are 2 sidewalks ,one from birmingham , one from rushmore and a couple road shots from our summer vacation !!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 9, 2008)

heres a road "shot" for ya!!  I took this last deer season.  Actually, I didnt think it would work, but.....


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great jobs on the assignment fellas!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Aug 9, 2008)

road to kennesaw mountaintop, the downhill run perspective.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 9, 2008)

sweet shot bulldawg !!! love the silhouetted trees !!!!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 9, 2008)

Great shots everyone. Here are a few from Monte Berico this afternoon.


----------



## fussyray (Aug 9, 2008)

Back last Fall looking out the windshield


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 9, 2008)

Great photos Ya'll !!!!!
Here's a couple of Roads and Walkways from earlier this year.
I know!! Most of you have already seen them, and
my apologies for the repost, but, I've been running as fast as Carl Lewis the last couple of days. 
I promise to find at least one new before the week is out.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm cheating here. This is a picture of my GT-40 on a really nice brick drive a few years ago.  

I'll still post my assignment after I find a good spot.

gt40

PS: DRB1313, very nice pictures of the MGM. Did you notice my blue gt40 going by in your bottom picture? It is the one with the red tail lights.


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice car!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 9, 2008)

A lot of pics here could be from a lot of places...
One looks like a cobblestone street in Jersey City just behind Palisades Avenue and Ogden Streets leading to Patterson Plank Road in Hoboken. Am I right?
One pic looks like the platue in Colorado, another looks like Utah, one like Portugal, another like the Reynolds Plantation in NJ.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 9, 2008)

This is one from last year.  I'm giving some thought to some new ones and Mrs. Hoss has tossed out a couple of suggestions.  I'll see if I can't get her to do the shots.

Hoss


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting that bigk I was hoping you would! Love that picture.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Aug 10, 2008)

dang, great pics everybody......good call bowhuntr.  great images of that brickwork too.

rip - wow, I never knew there were tarantulas in the US.  always thought they were a foreign critter.  cool pic.  creepy bug.  yikes.

NWCO - where around Lake Acworth is that.  neat images.

sodbuster - like that bridge shot.

Feral - great image of that snowy road.  

Hoss - like that country road shot.  

DRB - great captures of gt40's gt40.  what luck, huh.  

cool stuff everybody.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 10, 2008)

And a road contribution from Mrs. Rip.  She was in the backseat when I stopped to try for a shot of this small Coues deer buck, so she shot through the windshield trying to get more of the lens & beanbag propped in the door jamb, but it is still a neat picture of "road hunting" with a camera...


----------



## redram001 (Aug 10, 2008)

i got this


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 10, 2008)

This was a tough assignment for me this week. I took lots of shots. Dirt roads and paved roads. Didn't do very good, but I'll enter this one and maybe by Friday I can find a better one.  

gt40


----------



## believer (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright guys and gals, I have been working like a mad man, but I went on little detour this evening. Both these were taken at Concord Bridge & area in Cobb. If you have been there you will immediately notice my rush job in photo shop to remove the ugly(stuff to prevent people from hurting the bridge) The second photo is a drive to the casa somewhere.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 10, 2008)

here are a few from this weekend, 


1) 85 N on Friday afternoon

2)HWY 52 Gilmer County, just a little blury 

3) The "Farm" entrance

4) Bet y'all can't guess that one

5)285W @ the 75N exit

6)close up 

I am working on one of Peachtree St. looking into Atlanta, that'll be a awesome picture!!!!!!  

One again some good pics have been brought to the table  

Kudos to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 10, 2008)

sketti  junction


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 10, 2008)

NWCO said:


> sketti  junction



Too easy huh  

Ben


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 10, 2008)

Everyone has posted some great photos!
Keep'em coming.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Aug 11, 2008)

If I can get out of work early enough I found a nice photo spot.  Hopefully I wont get caught with the camera its on the marine base here.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 11, 2008)

acurasquirrel said:


> If I can get out of work early enough I found a nice photo spot.  Hopefully I wont get caught with the camera its on the marine base here.



I dont know how the Marines are but I know here on the Army base most of the time you can get permission to take pictures and sometimes you might have to show them what you took. I hope things work out for you. I imagine that could be some nice pictures.


----------



## jj4301 (Aug 11, 2008)

This was taken last October with my old Rebel XT and "Nifty Fifty". I'll try and get out to get something new though.


----------



## believer (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been struggling with the impulse of listing an older photo. I lost!! This is of one of the older streets in Charleston taken last year. I never knew until that trip that the cobblestones were used to ballast the empty ships while in route here.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 11, 2008)

believer, i think most of us have older pics we like alot. i could have been 8 pages deep with mine but i tried to post my favorites. you did great on this. i don't think anyone will complain if we share our other pics and it is a good thing because nice sidewalks and streets are not too common in my area !!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 11, 2008)

Believer is that road still around great job


----------



## believer (Aug 11, 2008)

NWCO the road is still there. It is along the harbor frontage in Charleston. I'd like to throw in a free plug for Charleston. I have been to multiple port cities in the Southeast and Charleston, by far, is the best. If you like history, you will find all the tourism folks in Charleston to be top notch. I now return you to the regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Mel (Aug 11, 2008)

This is more of a "driveway" and not really a public road.  Up at Barnesley Gardens in Adairsville.





And this is down near Hogansville somewhere.  I can't remember exactly, its probably been 3 years since I took this pic.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 11, 2008)

Great capture  Mel the first one get's my vote


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2008)

You folks are totaly AWESOME these are some FINE jobs of mushin   I got an idea and now i guess I better get busy and go get one...

Keep up the good work with the pics


----------



## Gunsmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I went outside and took a couple of road and sidewalk pictures today.The 1st is  paces ferry 2nd is a view from the roof of the driveway in front of work 3rd is the sidewalk to the building and 4th is the  sidewalk in front of the building


----------



## rip18 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat shots, y'all!!!


----------



## believer (Aug 11, 2008)

Could have shot this same frame today, but post drought conditions have the water features off.


----------



## jfinch (Aug 11, 2008)

I took this one this morning with the assignment in mind.  I think it will be a good one for the scrapbook though.  Little different variation on the first day of school pictures.  I think I got the streets and side walks theme in there.

D40 55-200 @ 55mm, 1/60, F7.1, 200 ISO, Flash, Hand held.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's a great pic jfinch. Nice job!!!


----------



## Ramblin' Wreck (Aug 11, 2008)

From a while back, from 5th street bridge in Atlanta.


----------



## jason308 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fine shots, all of you.....I'm going to try to find something to shoot in the next couple of days here......


----------



## slimbo (Aug 11, 2008)

Only road shot I could come up with right now.  It aint new though.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 11, 2008)

It might not be new, but it's a good one.
Cool pic Bro.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2008)

Going home last night I spotted this big ole bullsnake but figured he had run over till I saw his tongue flicker so I turned around and came back


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2008)

But then I thought about the assignment. I guess it actually a road not a street and we don't have sidewalks so I figured it could work anyway so I get out and am down in the middle of the road for a shot. I get home and am looking at it but not happy cause the snake is blurry but then it dawns on me it's suppose to be about the road so sometimes you get real LUCKY


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice job works for me did you wait to see if he got off the road


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2008)

NWCO said:


> Nice job works for me did you wait to see if he got off the road



Yep messed with his tail till he went into the weeds


----------



## Smokey (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not going to have enough time to get anything new so I'll post one from a while back.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 13, 2008)

Those are some great pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## MRS.LONESOMEDOVE (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice pictures . I have not been able to get out and take any pictures . I will get in on the next one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jason308 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I figured for sure that I'd have a chance to get some decent shots while working this week in FL.....But it has rained most every day, and we've been putting in 12 hour days, so there ain't  been much camera time.......

But this evening, as I pulled into a restaurant parking lot to eat, I saw the sun setting and over the river and had to try to get a shot.....drove around for a minute and finally found a spot that would work (after most of it was gone)...

So here is the bridge over the St. Johns River in Palatka, FL this evening as the sun faded.    Its different, but I was somewhat pleased with the end result.... Enjoy. 

D200, 300mm fl, ISO 100, f/9, .8 s, tpod, remote, RAW, full frame


----------



## jason308 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's another...An old brick road from the Tiger Bay State Forest here in FL.....Thought it looked kinda neat......

D200, 52mm fl, ISO 200, f/9, 1/125 s, handheld, sitting on ground, RAW


----------



## rip18 (Aug 15, 2008)

Some really cool road/sidewalk shots there guys and gals!


----------

